# Heater & A/C



## Bruce&amp;Daphne (Nov 30, 2015)

I have a Chillgrille 9330A633 with a remote. Just got a new remote for unit. My problem if someone could please steer me to what i need to check or whats going on. No mater which setting on the remote i set it on the, it will not go to that one. Remote wi
Ll not turn on heat even if you set it on electric or gas. A/C will work good. Even if ii turn on the on switch on the unit its self the heat still not come on. Thanks to asnyone that can tell me whats goin on.


----------



## LEN (Nov 30, 2015)

Here is the manual about all I can help with

http://www.rvcomfort.com/pdf_documents/1976403.pdf

And here is a blog on problems

http://www.fixya.com/support/t14645142-chillgrille_infrared_remote_control_heat


LEN


----------



## Bruce&amp;Daphne (Dec 1, 2015)

Thank you very much! I will give it a shot.


----------

